# Stolen coloured cob stallion



## Sugarplum Furry (30 December 2007)

Well known cob stallion been stolen from near Coventry, The Pickpocket, he is a very well known horse amoungst us cob lovers. His owner Helen has owned him from a foal, he is 15 yers old now.
All the details I have at the moment are on Coloured Contacts web site... 
http://www.colouredcontacts.co.uk/horseforsale_15032


----------



## JustKickOn (30 December 2007)

Do you know where about Near Coventry as I'm fairly close to there.
Will keep my eyes and ears open. Hope he is found soon.


----------



## tania01 (30 December 2007)

he is stunning will keep eye open


----------



## smirnoff_ice (30 December 2007)

God, he's gorgeous!  Surely he couldnt go unnoticed??  Especially if he's so popular.  I know they could hog him &amp; rug him up, but he's still the type of horse you'd look twice at.  And there cant be many stallions around that look like that. I really hope he's found safe soon.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## carthorse (30 December 2007)

What is going on with Coventry ,a post further down said 3 horses that were stolen were found at a dealers yard in Coventry ,are these things linked .Is it revenge?
I live in Coventry  and hope he is found soon


----------



## Bella3puff (31 December 2007)

I have been told it was nr Barlestone which is Leicestershire nr Market Bosworth but may have a CV postcode

Not sure of details but I had a tx about it yesterday.....  will be intersting to here the story on this


----------



## JCWHITE (31 December 2007)

I used to see this lovely horse at shows, it is desperate if he has been stolen.  Please let me know what I can do to help you recover him, is he freezemarked or chipped?


----------



## Nickijem (31 December 2007)

The horse was kept between Barlestone and Newbold Verdon.  
It is a CV postcode.


----------



## bex1984 (31 December 2007)

I am near there - will keep eyes open. Are there any more pics?


----------



## Nickijem (1 January 2008)

There is quite a large community of 'travellers' very near to where this horse was kept.  I know this is stating the obvious that the horse is quite possibly in the hands of such people!


----------



## Bella3puff (1 January 2008)

Yes but the owners have good relationship with the next door travellers and I don't think it will be that lot......  but sure it will be another group.......  They think he will be in Ireland by now


----------



## jollyponies (2 January 2008)

hope they find him soon xx


----------



## Bella3puff (14 January 2008)

Just read he has been found near Ashby


----------



## bex1984 (14 January 2008)

Brilliant - he hadn't got far then!!


----------



## JCWHITE (14 January 2008)

Fantastic news, will be interested to hear the story.


----------



## happyhack (14 January 2008)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## smirnoff_ice (14 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Just read he has been found near Ashby  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Really?!  Fab!!  I wonder what happened!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Glad he's back though!


----------



## tania01 (14 January 2008)

thats brill so glad he has been found he is stunning,any more information on where he was


----------



## kaytdarling (14 January 2008)

Iam so glad he has been found, he is a stunning chap, just looked at his picture on website. I have a real soft spot for coloured hairy's. Cant imagine how it would feel to have mine stolen, how fab he ok. Bet his owners are over the moon he is safely returned to them. x


----------

